# Shepha-what?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

After work today I took Stark on a nice walk through the park, no off-leash play as the park was pretty much all mud from the rain we have had in the past few days. Well, along comes this women with a standard poodle.

I'm letting Stark smell a tree trunk when she stops right by me, this is how our conversation went:

Me: *Smiles at lady*
Lady: Hi, beautiful dog, is he a purebred German Shepherd?
Me: Yes, his name is Stark and he will be 6 months old on the 10th.
Lady: He's so handsome, well trained too.
Me: Thank you, we work very hard every day to accomplish that, but he is still a puppy and has his moments.
Lady: I bet, is he fixed?
Me: No, he's still a baby and I am planning on waiting until he is 2 years old (explains why here).
Lady: She's (looking at her dog who is lunging at Stark) not fixed either, I want to breed her. Are you planning on breeding him?
Me: Umm... no, I am not going to breed him. He will be fixed in time. Are you a breeder? 
Lady: No, I want her to have a litter before I have her spayed, would you be willing to breed him to another dog if you were paid enough?
Me: *Getting a little weirded out* Umm.. No. I am not going to breed him. I am going to compete with him, love him and have him neutered when the time is right.
Lady: Would you take $800.00 to breed him once to my girl?
Me: What? Excuse me? No. I am not going to breed him.
Lady: $800.00 is a good price, there are a lot of people who want Shepadoodles, they are no shed, have the look of the Shepherd and the personality of the Poodle.
Me: Ummm... no, I don't think so.. I gotta go. Bye.. *Runs off before I hit this women.*

Some people are just dumb..


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Last week in Obedience class the trainer said. "What do you get when you cross a Shepherd with a Boxer?"
Someone on the sidelines answered, "Cha-Ching!"









Glad you were able to make a run for it while Stark was still able to keep his virtue!
Lot's of weird people in the world.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahahahaha.... "Cha-Ching"

That is hilarious... 

I know.. this lady seemed nice enough and sane enough in the beginning too... weird, weird, weird... 

I should of gave her my phone number and told her to call me to set up a breeding, then wrote down the humane societies phone number instead.. haha...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

OMG, "Cha-Ching." BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

some ppl are crazy, why would you torture puppies by making them shepradoodles lol lets forget for a minute the rediculous amount of mix breed dogs in the world, and forget the number being killed in shelters. The shepherd and the poodle are completely different in personality and purpose, why would you want to inflict that poor dog w/such a mix of instincts? Not to mention goofy looking, why is everyone obsessed with poodles, if I hear of one more fill in the blank doodle i'm going to be sick lol


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha... I hear ya Jen!

This "doodle" thing is getting out of hand..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What I don't get is why will people pay over $2000 for a mix. Someone I know paid around 3 for a goldendoodle, shrunk down to about 35#. Now they are on special for 2 due to the economy!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I was walking Dakota in the off leash park one day when a dog walker asked me if I'd ever seen a shepherd-doodle before. I said no and she pointed to one in her the pack. My response: That's just wrong.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have no clue.. People are insane???


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There are actually "serious" (cough, cough!) Shepadoodle breeders, if you google them. 

But to me, it doesn't matter what you call them, they still look like mutts:










http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/shepadoodle.htm

Nothing agains mutts - I have an AWESOME mutt FROM THE SHELTER!! 

Crossing German Shepherds and Poodles on purpose, well, that's just WRONG!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Haha mahhi!! we posted at the same time!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just googled them http://www.google.com/search?q=shepadood...ex=&startPage=1 and these "breeders" should be ashamed!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yea, their... um.... unique looking?

Okay, I think they are just ugly.. sorry.. 

I agree, my sister has a "Mutt" and I love her to bits, but I would never breed 2 different breeds together!!! 

Go to a shelter, rescue, etc... !

Jesh, people!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Back when we were looking for a breeder I came across somebody purposely crossing them. Can't find the website now. But they are odd looking (yes, ugly) and I cannot see the attraction! I agree, go to the shelter or a rescue for a mix!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

some people are insane......

http://www.shannons-shamrock-kennels.com/Shepadoodle.html


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ugh. just ugh. ugh, ugh, ugh.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: katielizugh. just ugh. ugh, ugh, ugh.


 ughLY lol They look like sad ugly irish wolfhounds lol


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I can not imagine paying $1200 for a mutt when there are so many that need good homes.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: katielizugh. just ugh. ugh, ugh, ugh.


 Couldn't have said it better if I had tried!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

UGH! GOD PLEASE NO!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RUGH! GOD PLEASE NO!!!












Yeah I know. My niece's baby daddy's auntie - you say that twice - has a labradoodle. She went on about what great price she got on him 'crate included' then she told me she wanted to breed him. I couldn't help what came out of my mouth: 'You can't breed that spook.'


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Here's another thought, ever have anyone say to you it's a pure bred 'whateva doodle' or a 'shitmalt' and the person actually believes what they're saying? I never know what to say to that.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

No offense to poodle lovers, but why would you take something as awesome as a GSD and mix it with a poodle?? It's not like you can make a dog that is *better* than a GSD...least of all by adding poodle to it. Maybe I'm just a GSD snob, but that sounds kinda stupid and of no point to me?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahahaha!

I have had one of my neighbours tell me they have a Purebred Labradoodle... ummm... ok... Hahaha...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: aubieNo offense to poodle lovers, but why would you take something as awesome as a GSD and mix it with a poodle?? It's not like you can make a dog that is *better* than a GSD...least of all by adding poodle to it. Maybe I'm just a GSD snob, but that sounds kinda stupid and of no point to me?


Hahaha... 

Is there any other breed of dog out there?

I am definitely a GSD snob and I don't care who knows it!!!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I have no problem with the idea of creating a new breed with specific traits and a well planned out breeding program. But dont use that as an excuse to mix breeds and add doodle to the name. This "doodle" stuff is getting out of hand, a "shepherdoodle", really now?!. Now everyone thinks a poodle should be bred with any dog. Whatever plans people had with the original doodles (not sure if it was the golden or labs first) are destroyed and those who planned to achieve anything good with this cross will never get anywhere. I dont see any new dog breeds created or formed the right way anywhere in the future, people cant handle it and think someone else has done it, and so can they.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ahhh, perhaps shelter's should capitalize on the trend..

advertise litters of dachsapoos or goldahunds... or whatever. Consider 
'selling' them out of foster homes?

Maybe shelter's would empty out faster that way!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Ew I mean...those dogs mixed are SO UGLY!
I dont really like poodles. But MIXED WITH the BEST kind of dog?
UGH its a trainwreck! They are hideous!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I can *kind* of understand the "doodle" craze for people who really, really want a big dog but have sensitivites to dander and dog hair. But that's the only time!!!!!

OVerall, it's ridiculous how much of a craze these designer breeds are creating and the money they are going for! And I'm sorry, that dog is UGLY. Labradoodles aren't too horrid looking, but that is just a shame.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Get a standard poodle then, why do people have to mix?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Get a standard poodle then, why do people have to mix?


Exactly! 

Those dogs are ugly...


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, those *might*be the ugliest dogs I've seen! If I wanted an ugly scraggly mutt, I would go adopt one from any of the 4 or 5 shelters near me. I can kind of understand the desire for poodle mixes and the creation of a new breed, but seriously? Do we need doodle everthing? How about a pit-doodle? Or a Dane-doodle? What annoys me most is the people at petsmart or the parks bragging about their "purebred" golden-labra-whatever-doodles that they paid $$$$ for! 
I got my gorgeous purebred shepherd girl from a county shelter for $100!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I did hear of some shelters promoting their animals in this way..."we have a large assortment of designer dogs"...and went on to give each a name....I thought it was fantastic! 

we did have a shepadoodle "breeder" down in the rescue section...rehoming her white gsd (that she had "rescued" and had a few litters with her with her poodle) while shopping the urgent section for more for her "breeding program"........


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sick


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great Dane x Poodle

http://www.imagepuppy.com/shared/0302034de23bea34193d922599181e8d.jpg

Interesting.....


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Great Dane x Poodle
> 
> http://www.imagepuppy.com/shared/0302034de23bea34193d922599181e8d.jpg
> 
> Interesting.....


That is err . . . being kind!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

all I could hear is Turk from the Tarzon Cartoon. "He's just freaky lookin'"


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ok, I showed Hubby. his response was "did they do that on purpose?"

maybe we could give Rayden a perm. He has longer hair.

on the Shamrock Kennel page, they kind of look like sheepdogs with a perm. Don't look ANYTHING like shepherds. or poodles either.

wow... just wow!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: OnyxenaWhat annoys me most is the people at petsmart or the parks bragging about their "purebred" golden-labra-whatever-doodles that they paid $$$$ for!
> 
> I got my gorgeous purebred shepherd girl from a county shelter for $100!!


I'm thinking of changing the subject and saying 'Hey did you hear that they resurrected P.T. Barnum?' Just to see if they get it.

Yeah, I paid $5 for Morgan at the city shelter. Best dog I ever had and she looks pretty good doing it. It's very strange how people go from gushing over her to 'Oh' when I say I got her from a shelter.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: myamom
> we did have a shepadoodle "breeder" down in the rescue section...rehoming her white gsd (that she had "rescued" and had a few litters with her with her poodle) while shopping the urgent section for more for her "breeding program"........


UHHH! This is a perfect example why all shelters should insist upon spay/nutering before they're going out the door.


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

i like mutts like any other person but i think people need to stop they might think it is a good idea but it can cause trouble for years latter with health and breed problems


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh my head, a shepadoodle? I admire some poodles, and I love GSDs, but never should they be mixed. I'm sorry, but what a bizzare and ugly animal.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Balto is just coming into his adult coat right now and I'll bet people think he's a shep-a-doodle. In fact, several people have asked me what my "shepherd" was mixed with. When in fact, the Laekenois is a very old breed. If people knew how little they shed, there might be more than 125 in this country. 

Very short video from yesterday. I took it to show somebody his wooly coat. I'm told that their final coat doesn't show until they are almost 3 years old and he's 2.5 years. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVt3R9I1aAY


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

elisabeth, in my family we had a saying, "there are only two kinds of dogs...german shepherds and those who wish they were". i am a confirmed shep snob, but i love my shepmix rescues too!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, I saw this lady again tonight when I took Stark for a short walk through the park and she turned down a different path and didn't even bother looking at me.. haha.. 

I know she saw me too.. I was going to give her the phone number the local shelter out here.. haha..


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Oh no. these poor dogs just look so wrong. At least they must be smart. Wonder if there's a borderdoodle? 
But I have to say, nothing looks as wrong as the GSD / corgi mix that I saw here a few months ago. He'd wound up in a shelter and someone posted his pic. It looked like a GSD cut off at the knees. Really really bad. 
My friend has a schnoodle. It's a pretty good dog. Not cute. But better than a schnauzer anyway. She got a poodle mix because she's allergic. I don't understand why she didn't just get a poodle then. She hates the schnoodle name and refuses to use it. 
Boxer / Pit Bull is a decent looking mix. I don't know about the breeds instinct and disposition blending though. 
I've always thought these oddballs were accidents. It's news to me that "breeders" are up to this frankenstein business on purpose. Sad.


----------



## khawk (Dec 26, 2008)

I find this whole idea disturbing. Upsetting. Infuriating. If you want a poodle, get a poodle. There are three sizes to choose from, and for those who want a hypoallergenic service dog, standard poodles from some lines are even good service dogs. You can do lots of things with poodles. One guy even ran the Iditarod with a team of standards. You can even track them if you want to. After all, in Europe there are places where they use them to find truffles. 

If you want a german shepherd, get a german shepherd. You've got show types, Schutzhund sport dogs, show dogs in 2 different varieties, and old fashioned real world working dogs to choose from. Some of the latter make wonderful service dogs. 
But whatever you do, don't cross them! It's no wonder they are ugly, their physical structure is antithetical!

German shepherds are large-boned, rectangular dogs, poodles are fine-boned, square dogs. A German Shepherd is more dense than a poodle, weighing almost twice as much per inch of height as a poodle. Poodles have refined, narrow heads with long, pointed muzzles. German Shepherds have broad heads with strong muzzles. German Shepherd male on poodle mom would equal whelping problems, I would think, with heads getting stuck and--well, you get the idea. And don't even get me started on temperamets!

Bad, BAD, B_A_D! idea.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The people who breed or want to breed this way are only in it for 1 thing.. $$$.


----------

